# Show Me Your Plainest Faces...



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

So how about your most sterile watch faces then?

This is mine... no numerals, no day, no date, near-as-dammit no script...










Yes, I know it's bright yellow - I said sterile, not boring









*Simon*


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Has to be the O7, plain & simple ..










/vince ..


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

My only non crono.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Dunhill DM7 takes some beating IMHO.










But the real joy is has as many functions as you can shake a stick at.




























There's a lot more where they came from but I won't bore you.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

probably the plainest i have atm


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I think this is my plainest:










Cheers


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one maybe


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

This one I think........










Or this one.........










Actually the SM120MF looks a lot plainer on the wrist than in the piccy.....especially with the display turned off of course.

Best regards David


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This one quite plain from the 50's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi All,

My plainest face










Paul


----------



## Inked (Jul 21, 2007)

My cheapo Fossil watch, purchased specifically because of the plain face


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This has to be my plainest face.

My Gruen.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one..

*Seiko-Yao 5, cal.7S26A 21 Jewels*


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Likely this one for me...










Later,

William


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

One of my carboot finds, I guess


















Mike


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

1963 Seiko 66


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> 1963 Seiko 66


When you see that you wonder how the 1970s and Datsun Sunny ever happened.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Dunhill DM7 takes some beating IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So smart, but then they have to go and spoil it by being so smart.







Red on black superb on square face though.









Had to edit and say, Wuntwun!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*RLT 20th anniv special - no 8/20*

Bears quite a resemblance to the D&S above, especially the railroad tracks and the blue hands!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Plain undoubtedly - but so elegant...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Just love this Timex


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This has got to be mine, sadly I've now sold it


----------



## Colonel M (Jul 24, 2007)

My TiC Nixon Banks........ cheap and minimal.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Square cased Geneve Dynamic.










Have seen this style listed as a ladies' watch. If it is, Swiss birds must have un-naturally big wrists!


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Colonel M said:


> My TiC Nixon Banks........ cheap and minimal.


Interesting looking watch, mon colonel, and welcome to RLT









Best regards

Graham


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


>












Very nice!

My heart beats a little faster everytime I see one of these.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

This'n so plain it's tricky to read!


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one...










...or perhaps this one...










...then again, this one is also pretty plain...


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

I do like the DOrnblueth and Movado.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

thenikjones said:


> I do like the DOrnblueth and Movado.


Is that a panerai? That's a great looking watch.

(Panarai? Panarai? Uh, geez I need more coffee!)


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it would have to be this one...........










Excuse the lint............


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

CW, Nick's watch is a Timefactors Precista Italian LE.

*Simon*


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

mycroft said:


> CW, Nick's watch is a Timefactors Precista Italian LE.
> 
> *Simon*


CW, Simon is correct. The Panerai Radiomir isn't sterile enough for me


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just got my non-LE. What a great piece. I'd recommend one, but they're already sold out.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> Just got my non-LE. What a great piece. I'd recommend one, but they're already sold out.


whats the difference with the le and your non le? great looking watch seamaster....very nice


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Plainest in my stable - sorry about the night pic - realised didn't already have one of this.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> whats the difference with the le and your non le? great looking watch seamaster....very nice


Thanks. The watch itself has impressed me greatly; the quality and attention to detail is everywhere to see. The fit and finish, the crown action, the lume, everything is of a standard you'd associate with a watch costing many, many times more. I have hankered after a Radiomir 210 for years - this watch scratches that itch very nicely.

Regarding the LE/non-LE: the LE has a jaw-droppingly beautiful decorated Unitas movement and a display back. It also shipped with tan and black straps in a two-watch case. The non-LE has the standard Unitas movement, a solid back and ships on a single (black) strap.


----------



## bluespot (Aug 18, 2007)

Very plain


















But seriously folks....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

bluespot said:


>


That's excellent. I had that same watch when I was a kid. That thing took some abuse









Probably my plainest I think. Not a very good picture of it though.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

SharkBike said:


>


That gets my vote
















Cheers,

Graham


----------

